# Singer 301A



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

my son has recently purchased a house, in the attic he found a 301a...seems to be in good condition, it is very dirty....but does not look abused...just like it was stored in the attic for a long time

he found the buttonholer, the zig zag attachment thing....and all the feet and instruction books...as well as the cradle for putting it in a cabinet....no case...electric cords look perfect...

he wants to sell it, so what is the best way to do that????....are there any tips on removing grime down in the 'creases'????

and can anyone offer an idea on how much it could reasonably be sold for?...

I can keep it, but I do not need it, and really don't have room for it in the sewing room...which could be a lie, since one can always make room for one more?....

I will of course sew a little on it once I clean it up...and I suppose I need to avoid bonding with it..?

any thoughts would be appreciated....thanks


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Quilters love the 301A. It's called the Featherweight's big sister. I have one and I wouldn't trade it for anything.
Depending on the size of the city you live in, try Craigslist. Or if you are rural, E-Bay is a good place. You might want to try the Barter Board here as well. 
If it's in good mechanical condition, wiring in good shape and you clean it up well, you should be able to get $150.00 - 250.00 for it. Not having the case knocks the price down. 
The Quilting Board has a good vintage machine section with instructions on cleaning and repairing machines. I don't think you have to be a member to read:
http://www.quiltingboard.com/vintag...oat-vintage-sewing-machine-heads-t193635.html


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If I didn&#8217;t already have one I&#8217;d buy yours. I also have a 401. Love them.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

My mother used an old Singer for many years. She loved it; yet lost it in a fire. She then got a Sharp and said it was working well too. I have that one in a cherry wood cabinet base. It lowers and the board comes over to enclose it for storage. I will be checking it out to see if it still functions.

In the meantime I've been looking at the machines and comparing many. The "Brother CS6000i" is rated highly by users and is priced at only $144.99 

http://www.topbestsewingmachine.com/?kw=+sewing +machine +ratings&t=search&m=e&a=1&s=2

If mother's old machine is not working well and cannot be fixed, I'm thinking this Brother is the one I will get for quilting projects. Can see it at http://www.target.com/p/brother-international-cs6000i-sewing-machine/-/A-10909301#demo-video-block


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

I have one and I love it. It sews so well. Also it quilts good also. Good luck with using it. Keep it for a spare.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

I bought my 301A in college, paid $5 a week since that's all my wages were 
Love it, so portable and sews extremely well. A real reliable workhorse of a machine.
If you can post pictures of your son's 301A, maybe some on here will have suggestions for cleaning it and how to price it. What a treasure!


----------

